# Sprayed



## Lucy Vizsla (May 19, 2008)

We are getting our Vizsla sprayed tomorrow and wondering if anyone had any insight for us! How do we keep her less active? She is an 8 month old Vizsla dn she loves to play, I don't want her hurting herself.


----------



## spicyvizsla (Nov 10, 2008)

your vet will/should give you detailed instructions on how to care for her the best after surgery. she of course will have to stay the night at the vet clinic and when she does come home she will not be feeling up to par..at least for a day or two. just try to keep her settled. don't encourage her to be super active by trying to play with her. just let her stay at a pace that she's comfortable with, and if you let her sleep in your bed; don't let her jump up or off of it for at least a week. when a dog get's SPAYED, the vet is completely removing organs and the remainder of her organs have to re-adjust to the new space. it's like something is missing and the configuration of everything has to slightly move and settle in before she can really get back to normal. good luck!


----------



## Lucy Vizsla (May 19, 2008)

So my vet has a drop her off at 8am and then she can come home 7pm, do we think that is weird? Will her personality after change much? I heard males more so than females.

Thanks


----------



## tbone13 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Spayed*

Ask your vet lots of questions. I think the biggest "attitude change" is that the anestethia (sp?) makes them sick and groggy. Don't be surprised if she vomits a few times and it takes her 3-4 days to bounce back to her "normal self."


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

Just had my bitch speyed 2 days ago. Dropped her at the vet at 8am and picked her up at 4pm. She was very groggy that afternoon and evening but was wide awake in the morning. She was early to bed the next night but today you would not know she had just had surgery. Trying to keep her from over exerting herself is the main thing. Don't want to tear those stitches.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

my vote is not to do it... will not do it to my boys ...just ones mans opinion.I prefeer them how the good lord made them.


----------



## Lucy Vizsla (May 19, 2008)

I can totally understand that. That makes it easier when you have male dogs. My poor female dog has 6 male dogs who live on her block.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

yes could be lots of visitors.if all those boys have all their parts. there are pros and cons with male dogs.I am just willing to put up with the cons.good luck with the surgery.


----------



## MuzOtto (Dec 18, 2008)

Both our Vizsla boys are neutered and it made not a bit of difference to their personality, level of activity, appetite etc. (It's also illegal in the ACT to own an entire dog without a special permit). 

Not sure if things are different between the US and Australia but usual practice here is for dogs to go in to the vet hospital only for the day. Anaesthetic had no negative effects on either dog (one of our dogs was as bright as a button and jumping up and down when we picked him up from the vet surgery!) but of course different dogs react in different ways.


----------

